# Pros and cons for jeep vs. short bed truck



## blc1 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have picked up a lot of places this year that have tight drives to get into. They are a little bit tough to get in and out with my 3/4 tons and 1 ton. 

I have been looking around at wranglers and the 1/2 tons with the 6.5 beds. Can you guys give me some pros and cons of each vehicle please. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Go with the wrangler. Even the 1/2 ton is still going to require at least a 7 1/2 foot plow, which may still be tough to get into tight spots.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

jeeps are small and can maneuver pretty well...with a jeep you would lose your bed space if you need it though


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I used to use an F 150 i got a jeep as backup, used the jeep once... sold the truck

pros
short
turning radius is small (not the same pro as short)
plenty of power (6 Cyl never. used 4 Cyl, suppose to have plenty of power)
easy to see the plow/garage

cons
light weight (will need SNOW tires, not M/T tires not all season tires not old style big lug tires snow tires )

I use 7 1/2 plowers


----------



## blc1 (Sep 9, 2008)

It seems like the biggest problem I run into is turning into tight spots. I thought the jeep would have a much better turning radius and its about 4 feet shorter. I do lose the bed that I could use for other things in the summer time while landscaping.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

I've never used a jeep but have seen them in action getting into corners where my shortbed won't go, they maybe lightweight but don't be fooled...


----------



## tigertownman (Dec 1, 2009)

i myself have a 1/2 chevy truck with the 6.5 ft bed , its perfect . I plow a few gas stations and a few banks , and it is perfect for getting in and out of tight places , and i can put about 20 bags of salt on it for my tailgate spreader. Plus it gets awesome gas mileage in the summer and somewhat good in the winter. You will like the truck better , the jeep limits you to just plowing in the winter , no salt. and in the summer you have very little room for anything. My truck i can put 2 yards of mulch in the bed . hold wheel barrels , alot more can be done with a truck. Plus this year im going to put 3/4 ton leaf springs under my rear axles so I can carry more salt with me , 

GO WITH THE TRUCK . YOU WILL THANK ME LATER..


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

tigertownman;1172083 said:


> My truck i can put 2 yards of mulch in the bed . hold wheel barrels , alot more can be done with a truck.


Haha on 1/2 ton springs and no air bags Im sure. Your the guys I always have to stop and hook up to their 5x8 trailer with 5 yards in it and are backing up traffic for miles because your hitch broke off your truck.

I know Im sure you have done this a million times like the next guy but when your tire blows out and it kills someone have fun with that lawsuit just because you were too cheap to set it up properly.

Im sorry but I cant stand ignorance. My truck is setup to tow whatever. Everything is rated to do so also. I know how much 2 yards strains a truck cause Ive had in my bed before and I had my bags up to 60psi and it was still sinking a little. And thats on a 2500 HD. I never usually tow with bags over 35-40 psi and thats with max tongue weight on my enclosed trailer.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

496 BB - 2 yards of mulch really does not weigh that much, so I don't see it as a problem.

A jeep is great, take the top off in the summer, do the Jeep wave (Jeepers know what I am talking about).

But, we only have large lots so we don't plow with our Jeep, but in tight spots it would plow circles around the truck. Take the back seat out, room for salt or sand bags and good to plow.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

496, your scared to put 2 yards of mulch in your HD with bags?? Your the one who sounds like an idiot.


----------



## jblatti13 (Jan 24, 2009)

go with the jeeeep!!! i have a chevy 1/2 ton short bed and a jeep wrangler as my backup. last storm the truck broke down and i went out with the jeep to finish up. i **** you not i was able to turn around in most of my driveways instead of pulling out to the street and backing it. i dont have snow tires or any of that. took the back seat out and loaded with salt bags and shovels. it truly is awesome. only downfall would be if u needed the bed space for other work, but you could pick up a used jeep with plow for a couple grand and beat the crap outa it.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I'd vote for the Jeep. 

With some beefing up they can handle a decent sized blade, Plowmeister runs a 7'6 Boss V and I've seen on another site a fella was running a beefed up Rubicon ( I believe, not sure) with a Blizzard 760 swingwing. So they can be built handle some serious snow.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

Had a jeep wrangler.... sold it for a dodge 2500.... after this winter.... I'm going back to a jeep......I hate plowing with the truck...Would take a Jeep to plow over a truck any day!


----------



## blc1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sounds like almost everybody is leaning towards the jeep. I was thinking I could still use it in the summer to run around and do estimates. It would be a good daily driver and I'm sure you could still throw a small single axle trailer on there to pull aerators and over seeders also. 

I wish I could find a used jeep with a plow for a couple grand. I haven't been able to find anything out there. Anything I do come across ends up being a manual too.


----------



## georgerk82 (Oct 29, 2010)

496 BB;1172223 said:


> Haha on 1/2 ton springs and no air bags Im sure. Your the guys I always have to stop and hook up to their 5x8 trailer with 5 yards in it and are backing up traffic for miles because your hitch broke off your truck.
> 
> I know Im sure you have done this a million times like the next guy but when your tire blows out and it kills someone have fun with that lawsuit just because you were too cheap to set it up properly.
> 
> Im sorry but I cant stand ignorance. My truck is setup to tow whatever. Everything is rated to do so also. I know how much 2 yards strains a truck cause Ive had in my bed before and I had my bags up to 60psi and it was still sinking a little. And thats on a 2500 HD. I never usually tow with bags over 35-40 psi and thats with max tongue weight on my enclosed trailer.


Haha two yds of mulch weights about 1600 lbs. and the hauling capacity of a new 1500 is about 2000 lbs so I think he will be just fine. If your 2500hd with air bags strains with 2 yds you might want to take it to a mechanic because mine does not notice it.


----------



## tsut (Nov 18, 2010)

Switched from F250 to Wrangler this year (500' drive, home use) and LOVE the Jeep so far. 
1. Can turn around on pads (used to be a 5 point turn) 
2. Eliminates most back-dragging (can push parallel to door now, for my layout) 
3. Better mileage
4. MORE FUN (all year)
5. The wife will get in and plow when I'm not home (NEVER happened in the pickup)

2000 Wrangler Sport 4L, 5 speed
Firestone WInterforce 
(New) SnowDogg 6.5


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a boatload of F350's and 3 jeeps.
Jeeps are sent where F350's don't fit and they work great.


----------



## BOSS TOY (Oct 31, 2010)

Sounds like if your haveing trouble in tight spots the jeep will serve you well. It really depends on your contracts. My only complaint with not useing a full size truck is the weight of the plow has to be be pretty light, and I wonder about the overall durability of it compared to the commercial duty plows.wesport


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Jeep, Jeep , Jeep! And if the Wrangler doesn't have enough space, you can get an XJ Cherokee cheap and they're great plow trucks too. I used a Wrangler last year and am using an XJ this year and loved them both. This is after many years using full size trucks. I still have a Bronco, but I have had someone else drive it this winter and have no interest in going back. Good luck.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

PowersTree;1172688 said:


> 496, your scared to put 2 yards of mulch in your HD with bags?? Your the one who sounds like an idiot.


Yea Im scared and an idiot. I guess I wouldnt know since Im not a landscaper.



georgerk82;1173401 said:


> Haha two yds of mulch weights about 1600 lbs. and the hauling capacity of a new 1500 is about 2000 lbs so I think he will be just fine. If your 2500hd with air bags strains with 2 yds you might want to take it to a mechanic because mine does not notice it.


I had wet mulch as most of it is here. Not sure what that weighs but I had about 2.5-3 scoops from a bobcat and it was more than 1600 lbs.

My point was I just have a pet peeve for dumbazzes over loading. I see it all the time.


----------



## PLOWTRUCK (Sep 25, 2010)

Go with the Jeep. Put a lightweight 6.5 plow on it and you will love it. We had one with the 4.0 liter engine, it was a great plow vehicle. We even used it in commercial lots, they are great for sidewalks too.


----------

